# Another finished Bonza.



## Fluffy (Jun 9, 2013)

G'Day All,
After more interruptions than I can count, I have finally finished the Aussie Bonza.
The most satisfying part of the whole project was making the cast iron piston rings that are 1.25 x 1.35 mm section & Ø30 mm. Lots of swarf from Ø50 mm bar stock but it was what I had in the materials rack. I used the information by Tom Schwartz in issue No. 27 of the Model Engine Builder magazine for the ring sizing & ring/cylinder pressure & they have worked very well. 
It was most gratifying when the engine started on the third pull of the starter chord. I have not made a video as yet only stills.
Regards,
Don.


----------



## metalmad (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Fluff
That is just lovely Mate!
The Golden flease on the Tank is a real nice touch 
Pete


----------



## rodw (Jun 9, 2013)

Fluffy, what a work of art you have created.


----------



## AussieJimG (Jun 9, 2013)

Bloody brilliant Don!

And it starts with a couple of pulls? Can't ask for more than that.

Congratulations mate

Jim


----------



## rcfreak177 (Jun 9, 2013)

Don, 
Absolutely stunning.
Finished off to perfection.
Photographed like a pro with a great backdrop to complement the engine.  

Thanks for sharing.  :bow::bow::bow:

Looking forward to seeing a video and hearing it run,

Baz


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jun 9, 2013)

Very nice work Don.  Thanks for sharing your work with us.

I wanted to study the plans for this engine for some time.  At one time I thought they were available on this forum but a search was unsuccessful.  Do you know if they are available elsewhere?

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## cheepo45 (Jun 9, 2013)

Beautiful engine! I really like the design.
                     cheepo45


----------



## lennardhme (Jun 9, 2013)

The Bonzas a terrific engine & youve done it proud.
Certainly beautifully finished & I'm envious - get a bit lazy in the painting dept...


----------



## Fluffy (Jun 10, 2013)

G'Day All,
Thank you all for your words of praise, it is greatly appreciated. 
The Bonza was a nice engine to build & a fair bit of work to machine the flywheels from solid bar stock.

Phil: The plans for the Bonza were printed in the Australian Model Engineering magazine in issues 146 to 151 inclusive.

I did vary a little from the original drawings, being; I inserted cast iron valve seats & valve guides rather that just using the aluminium of the head & the water jacket is not brazed onto the cylinder but sealed with o-rings on the flanges of the cylinder body.

Thanks & regards,
Don.


----------



## Fluffy (Jun 10, 2017)

G'Day All,
This engine was finished about 3 1/2 years ago but, until now I have not been able to load a video of it. So here is the Bonza running.
Regards,
Don.

https://youtu.be/pr18sXvuVv4


----------



## Urbi (Jun 11, 2017)

Wow  Well, you've done a heck of a job


----------



## minh-thanh (Jun 13, 2017)

I love your engine !!


----------

